# 1911 full disassembly instruction/pics included



## 8'Duece (Jun 10, 2009)

just in case some of the members have never disassembled their 1911's or are new to the 1911 style pistol here is a full disassembly guide with pics for your enjoyment. 

I used this page to replace a mainspring houseing with flared magwell and had no problems if I followed these instructions. 

NOTE: Some parts will need a gunsmith to install if you purchase after market parts from Wilson, Nighthawk, Kimber, Les Baer etc. 

HERE: http://www.m1911.org/stripin1.htm



(Maybe another stickie if a mod see's fit?)


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good post, bro. I sold my old 1911 years ago :doh: but I have a new one on the wish list...The one's I like are a bit too pricey right now.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 11, 2009)

Question: How fine of a grit sandpaper do you need to use to remove an idiot mark?


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks 82!  Perfect timing!!! :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2009)

rick said:


> Question: How fine of a grit sandpaper do you need to use to remove an idiot mark?




Where is the idiot mark on your pistol ??? :confused:


----------



## 104TN (Jun 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Where is the idiot mark on your pistol ??? :confused:



lol. Dick. Under the slide stop. :doh:


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> just in case some of the members have never disassembled their 1911's or are new to the 1911 style pistol here is a full disassembly guide with pics for your enjoyment.



I purchased a DVD from Wilson Combat on detail stripping a 1911. I found it very helpful. Stripped my Colt yesterday looking for the answer to a problem I am having. Didn't find sh&%, which is why I am no gun smith. Looks like it's going to the smith for some work. :cool:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2009)

rick said:


> lol. Dick. Under the slide stop. :doh:



I don't know that I'd sand that part of the frame, but if you do use a light 300 grit. 

Are you going to refinish it ?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 11, 2009)

Problem that I have, after I strip a 1911 and reassemble it, those books don't tell you what to do with parts that are left over or where they came from.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Problem that I have, after I strip a 1911 and reassemble it, those books don't tell you what to do with parts that are left over or where they came from.



LMAO !!!!:doh:


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 11, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Good post, bro. I sold my old 1911 years ago :doh: but I have a new one on the wish list...The one's I like are a bit too pricey right now.



Well if there's one  truth about 1911s: get what you want or you just end up paying more later and or having headaches. Within reason, you get what you pay for with 1911s.  :2c::

I say save your $$$ for the good stuff you really want and never look back. Second to that, get a 1911 with good "bones" and build on it.  :)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 11, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Well if there's one  truth about 1911s: get what you want or you just end up paying more later and or having headaches. Within reason, you get what you pay for with 1911s.  :2c::
> 
> I say save your $$$ for the good stuff you really want and never look back. Second to that, get a 1911 with good "bones" and build on it.  :)



Good advice,  still it boils down to the needs of a person.  

IMHO, more is preferred to less.  So buy the H&K for work, the 1911 for fun, than add some more for more fun.


----------



## dusty (Jun 11, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Well if there's one  truth about 1911s: get what you want or you just end up paying more later and or having headaches. Within reason, you get what you pay for with 1911s.  :2c::
> 
> I say save your $$$ for the good stuff you really want and never look back. Second to that, get a 1911 with good "bones" and build on it.  :)




That's right.  We used to be able to take an Essex frame, get the lug recesses matched to the lugs, throat the ramp, put some Bomars on it and have a tack-driver that would eat even semi-wadcutters for less than $250., all day long. 

I wish I'd have kept just ONE of 'em.


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 11, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Good advice,  still it boils down to the needs of a person.



Word. I just hate seeing people buy some POS 1911 then spend $$$ and time wondering why it's not working as they hoped, etc. I see that all the time and I try not to say "I warned you not to by that..."



HOLLiS said:


> IMHO, more is preferred to less.  So buy the H&K for work, the 1911 for fun, than add some more for more fun.



What ever works I guess. :)


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 11, 2009)

dusty said:


> That's right.  We used to be able to take an Essex frame, get the lug recesses matched to the lugs, throat the ramp, put some Bomars on it and have a tack-driver that would eat even semi-wadcutters for less than $250., all day long.
> 
> I wish I'd have kept just ONE of 'em.



Well a used SA Mil Spec is pretty close to that cost wise, quality forged stuff, and easy to have that work done. Not by me mind you, but someone who actually knows what they are doing there, which I do not! Another thing to learn some day I guess.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 12, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Well if there's one  truth about 1911s: get what you want or you just end up paying more later and or having headaches. Within reason, you get what you pay for with 1911s.  :2c::
> 
> I say save your $$$ for the good stuff you really want and never look back. Second to that, get a 1911 with good "bones" and build on it.  :)




I like that Colt Govt 01991. I'm looking at Kimbers too but I keep going back to that Colt, carbon steel, blue, 5" pipe.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 12, 2009)

Alright 1911 Boys. Honest opinion. Don't pull any punches.
Was this a pretty decent choice?





It's had a trigger job and some polishing/reliability work.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 12, 2009)

Like this one too:  (ignore the tupperwear)








Will,  it is a matter of choice.  I don't own a H&K but several 1911s.   For my needs a sling shot would probably work too.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 12, 2009)

Hollis, what IS that funny looking Gun in the bottom of the picture? ;) The Grip looks like a carved up 2x4...how does it "point"?
Is that PLASTIC??? :)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 12, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Hollis, what IS that funny looking Gun in the bottom of the picture? ;) The Grip looks like a carved up 2x4...how does it "point"?
> Is that PLASTIC??? :)



Wife got it at a Tupperware party,  along with some other plastic containers.






(Actually it is a really sweat shooter, 10mm.)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 12, 2009)

10mm. Okay, that makes good sense. :cool:;)
Damn, bro...what caliber DON'T you shoot/reload?!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 12, 2009)

Glocks are GTG ;)


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 14, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> just in case some of the members have never disassembled their 1911's or are new to the 1911 style pistol here is a full disassembly guide with pics for your enjoyment.
> 
> HERE: http://www.m1911.org/stripin1.htm
> 
> (Maybe another stickie if a mod see's fit?)


 
Finally got a chance to check out that LINK.
OUTSTANDING!!! Thanks 82! Great resourse.
 :2c:


----------

